# I Hate Getting Old!



## UncleKnackers (Jan 11, 2012)

Gidday Knuckleheads, Uncle Knackers here.

When l'm not on the tools over the Christmas break l love hanging out with the kids doing boy's things. Unfortunately l'm getting older and just can't do what l used to be able to. It frustrates the ?/##** out of me! Here's an example of what l'm talking about. Read the intro and then watch the movie (the link is below). 

Way to old..tick, 10kg over weight...tick, No helmet...tick, No protective armour...tick, Half a dozen beers under the belt...tick, Thongs (flip flops) on....tick, let's go racing!

Here's a classic example of when an old bloke (Me) tries to relive his youth and glory days and in the process gets his ambitions mixed up with his capabilities. Perhaps the few extra kilos may have contributed to the outcome. What are your thoughts?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un3p1FN0CjU]BMX CRASH. Uncle Knackers bites the dust! - YouTube[/ame]

Cheers,
Uncle Knackers :beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, well, well...uncle's back and he's been BMX racing. Outstanding!

Where you been hiding? Is it winter or summer in the land down under?


----------



## UncleKnackers (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah mate l'm back to see what you crazy guys from the other side of the world have been up to! As you can see l've been busy kissing the dirt! For the record, my shoulder still hasn't come good.

It's summer over here at the moment and thank god it's been a cool one! However it's only early days yet. There's still a couple of potentially stinking hot months to come. The trouble over here in summer is the bush fires. Man, we have real good one's. So far so good.

Check you all later,
Uncle Knackers


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2012)

UncleKnackers said:


> Check you all later,
> Uncle Knackers



Stop back anytime...we'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a great video. 

Glad to see you Knackers.


----------



## Blue Jay (Jan 13, 2012)

Just remember  Growing old is inevitable, growing up is optional! Wife says I will never grow up.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 13, 2012)

Blue Jay said:


> Just remember  Growing old is inevitable, growing up is optional! Wife says I will never grow up.



I hear the same thing all the time. 

Being a man is pretty great.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jan 13, 2012)

All things being equal, growing old is still far better than the alternative, eh?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 13, 2012)

Way back when I turned ...ahem...40..
 I wasn't 40 , I was 20 years old with 20 years experience.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 16, 2012)

BridgeMan said:


> All things being equal, growing old is still far better than the alternative, eh?



Very true.


----------



## ilikeblue (Jan 18, 2012)

haahahaha! that was hilarious. hope you're not feeling too sore. nothing an extra beer or two can fix! :beer:


----------



## rollingmurphy (Jan 18, 2012)

That was a good laugh. At least your family got a good video out of it!


----------

